# new state record



## doyle paulk (Sep 29, 2011)

598 lb. Fargo,Ga.


----------



## brandonsc (Sep 29, 2011)

any one got any details or pics yet?


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 30, 2011)

I heard a 600 pounder was kilt. Not in Fargo though.  I think my news is untrue.


----------



## Sundays Money (Sep 30, 2011)

Seen pics of it said 598 lbs
Maybe he will post some on here don't know
Any details just got the text


----------



## EMT36296 (Oct 5, 2011)

http://www.theclinchcountynews.com/v2/content.aspx?IsHome=1&MemberID=1340&ID=4021

Here is the newspaper article on the bear. It may want you to subscribe but you can at least see the front page & the picture. It also tells about the guy that was caught by the 350lb bear that they had shot!


----------

